# Sliding Dovetail Channel (RT Dovetail Key Jig)



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm building the RT Dovetail Key jig (page 26, Woodsmith Ultimate Router Handbook).

I need to cut a 2" wide x 1/4" deep dovetail channel into the rear bed of the jig that accommodates a replaceable backer that prevents tearout as the dovetail bit exits the drawer or box that I'm keying.

I was planning to cut this slot on my RT by cutting two dadoes on my TS and completing the sides of the channel on my RT using a 45° dovetail bit.

Problem:
I've been unable to find a 45° dovetail bit.

The only alternative method that comes to mind is to make two 45°cuts at 2" apart on the TS, hog out the center of the channel by dado then finish up with a chisel or my Stanley No. 71 router plane.

This channel must be precise in all aspects so the backer plates slide in smoothly with some resistance and stay in place while I'm cutting dovetail keys.

As yet I suck at hand tooling and have very little confidence that I can achieve the precision results I need using hand tools.

Any suggestions you might have or any source info for a 45° dovetail would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_wall_bracket.html

I think you could probably do that on the table saw to though.:smile:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you very much J.

I'm going to order the bit. I can use it for other things (read: woodworking purchase justification) 

As far as doing it on the table saw, you're more confident in my skills than I am.

However, I will try the table saw method for a deeper sliding dovetail on heavier stock at some point.

Thanks again


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Why does it "have to be" 45*?

Any dovetail bit would work with a mating backer cut to the same degree. :smile:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

You're so right, it doesn't.

I just want to be able to use the bit in the link for other purposes.


----------

